# Question about the ivermectin.......



## tuffdawg (Dec 15, 2008)

So I now have a bottle of the 1%........... now what?  Are you suppose to dilute it? And I was going to go the route of injecting hotdogs to give the dogs. OH, and my local feed store had brand that was only $34 after tax. 

What is too young to give it too......I tried to find the threads tonight.. but I have a headache(tyrant 2 year old human child) and got tired of searching. 

The youngest dog I have on my yard is 4 1/2 months. 

I know all the weights of my dogs. So we are good there. 

Even though we got clean fecals, I believe that my weight loss problem is actually an underlying parasite that wasnt caught in the fecal. So will this do the trick for that as well? The one dog that did test positive for worms last month, was a new dog that had roundworms. 

Thanks in advance you guys.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 15, 2008)

I start around 6-8 months old. Put the correct dosage of ivomec in a syringe-mix in a small amount of sugar water-open dog's mouth and take syringe without needle and squirt it down. The sugar water kills the bad taste. My dogs are treated with it this way and I have no problems.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 15, 2008)

Jim Ammons said:


> I start around 6-8 months old. Put the correct dosage of ivomec in a syringe-mix in a small amount of sugar water-open dog's mouth and take syringe without needle and squirt it down. The sugar water kills the bad taste. My dogs are treated with it this way and I have no problems.



I am asking for the correct dosage. I have skimmed thru threads and seen two different measurements...... Along with an argument over measurements. I sure didnt want to dig up those old bones.


----------



## Grover Willis (Dec 15, 2008)

272 mcg is what is in heartgard 50-100 lbs.  There is a wide therapeutic dose and you have to decide what you want to do.  So 3 mcg per pound is sufficient for heart-worms.  1 ml is 10,000 mcg.  Many folks give .1 ml per 10 lbs.  I have done this before and my vet said this was fine.  After research, I decide to cut down the dose to .2-.3 for my 50-100 lbs dogs.  In doing this, I cover heart-worms and other worms that ivomec kills.  It is still 2000-3000 mcg compared to 272 mcg in heartgard but I feel good with it from my research.  Best advice would be to talk to your vet and get their advice on your dosage.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Dec 16, 2008)

I give mine 1/10th of a cc per 10lbs body weight straight up every month.  No mixing or diluting anything.  I just suck it up using a diabetic syringe and squirt in the back of the mouth.  I'm sure it's bitter, but I give them a cookie afterwards, so they just take it and go on.

If ever in doubt on any product you use, be sure to run the calculations by your vet.  Won't hurt a thing and it will give you much more peace of mind.

Here's a good article on parasites written by a friend of mine.  Just scroll to the bottom if you want to see all the pages or read the entire article.  It's rather long, so I tried to give the link dealing directly with Ivermectin.  Check it out...

http://siriusdog.com/article.php?id=459&page=3


----------



## crbrumbelow (Dec 16, 2008)

I do exactly what smileybee does and I have had the same bottle for 2 years and it is only half empty.  Right now I only have two small dogs so it lasts forever.  I use a 1ml syringe graduated in .10.  It will save you a lot of money.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks you all.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 16, 2008)

the .1 cc/10lbs of dog is the dose my vet told me to use.  I give it orally as well.  I need to try the sugar water thing though, hadn't heard that before.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 16, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> I am asking for the correct dosage. I have skimmed thru threads and seen two different measurements...... Along with an argument over measurements. I sure didnt want to dig up those old bones.



The .1 cc/10lbs of dog is the dosage that was okayed by my vet many years ago. 
__________________


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 16, 2008)

I have two dogs that will eat anything that's not moving, and some that are.

Is there any reason you couldn't put the medicine on a treat?

Don't look forward to wrestling the 100 lb. one to get his mouth open.


----------



## bobman (Dec 16, 2008)

Its bitter tasting I think the way they act.

 I would inject in a cooked  and cooled piece of hotdog, toss him a couple pieces without any ivermectin in it then toss him the one with it in, if hes like my dogs he will wolf it down before he realizes whats in it.

You ought to try to teach your dog to let you open,handle and inspect his mouth though.


My littlest EP is the hardest one for me to squirt it into shes got more wiggle than a snake takes two people.

Make sure its plain ivomec and not the ivomec plus. 

The .1 cc per 10 lbs kills a lot of parasites you can use half that for heartworms and be covered. I alternate the dose very other month.


----------



## KGauger (Dec 16, 2008)

I think overdosage has been a problem with using ivermectin on dogs.  The recommended dosage is 1/10cc per 10 lbs using 1%.  That is 1/2cc for a 50 lbs dog.  Very small dosage.  Also ivermectin is NOT recommended for the herding breeds.  "Since the 1980's, it has been known that some collies and other herding breeds are extremely sensitive to the drug ivermectin, commonly used as a wormer and heartworm preventive."  http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=0+1275+2018&aid=3186


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 16, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I have two dogs that will eat anything that's not moving, and some that are.
> 
> Is there any reason you couldn't put the medicine on a treat?
> 
> Don't look forward to wrestling the 100 lb. one to get his mouth open.



that will work just fine.  When i was researching this, putting the med in a treat was a preferred method.  THe whole reason I changed to this instead of the regular heartworm meds is that my dog won't eat the "treats" that have the med in them.  They even had a sample of one of the treats without the medicine.  She loved it.  Tried to give her one with the med in it and she spit it out.....I was having to force those huge pills down her throat.  When the vet saw how she does, that's when he told me about getting the ivermectin instead....I've just been squirting it in the back of her mouth...she doesn't like it, but she can't spit it out either


----------



## Dogmusher (Dec 16, 2008)

Herding dogs are very sensitive.  I use heartguard for them.  For my sleddogs is used the .1cc per 10 pounds.  I put it their food. Quick, efficient, effective.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Dec 16, 2008)

Not to hijack the thread tuffdawg, but I would like to know if anyone uses cattle safeguard to work their dogs for whip worms.  Ivermectin doesnt get whip worms.  A tube of safeguard is cheaper than getting the panacur granules.  How do you dilute it and give the right dose per 10 pounds?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 16, 2008)

crbrumbelow said:


> Not to hijack the thread tuffdawg, but I would like to know if anyone uses cattle safeguard to work their dogs for whip worms.  Ivermectin doesnt get whip worms.  A tube of safeguard is cheaper than getting the panacur granules.  How do you dilute it and give the right dose per 10 pounds?


I dont use cattle.I use the horse safeguard in apple flavor..I just give every few months for a few days in a row. About a finger joint worth. Spread along their gums..


----------



## Michael (Dec 16, 2008)

HMwolfpup said:


> the .1 cc/10lbs of dog is the dose my vet told me to use.  I give it orally as well.  I need to try the sugar water thing though, hadn't heard that before.



I've been using the .1 cc/10 lbs dose for almost 20 yrs now, but I simply squirt it on their food once a month.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Dec 17, 2008)

I use Safeguard Goat Wormer (milk flavored liquid) for whips.  The active ingredient is fenbendazole, which is the same thing as Panacur.  It's also the same as in the granules for dogs, as well as in the Safeguard for horses and cattle.  The only thing is that all of the livestock formula's are 10% whereas the dog version is 22%.  Dogs require a more concentrated dosage than do goats, horses, cows etc.  You wouldn't think that, but it's true.  A lot of people actually under dose when using the cattle, goat or horse versions.

The dosage is 1 cc for every 4-5 lbs body weight.  There's enough in one bottle to do 2 of my big dogs for 3 days in a row.  It's around $16  at Tractor Supply.  That's $8 per dog, which is a lot cheaper than having to buy those more costly granules for big dogs like mine.  Also, fenbendazole has a wide margin of safety and can even be used in pregnant dogs.  Here's another good link talking about using the Safeguard...

http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_canineintestinalworms.htm


----------



## Phantom2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if Ivermectin covers protozoan parasites like Coccida and Giardia?


----------



## WSM (Dec 21, 2008)

*What works for me*

I use about an inch worth of equimax paste wormer for each of my beagles and my lab. Never had a problem. I gave my puppies puppy wormer till 6 weeks of age, then started them on paste wormer like the rest.


----------



## jessicay (Jan 8, 2009)

Phantom2 said:


> Does anyone know if Ivermectin covers protozoan parasites like Coccida and Giardia?




Ivermectin does not cover Coccida and Giardia. You need to get CORID. They make it in a liquid or a powder. The powder goes further but hard to find.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## jessicay (Jan 8, 2009)

Tuff, have you started using ivermectin? I was talking to an old show breeder and he gave me a recipe that he and his vet sat down and made the meassure mints up. He has been using it for about 20 years and has not had a problem. I will post it if you are interested. It would cover all of your worms. It makes alot so you would need someone to split it with you. I am trying to talk my friend into splitting it with me.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 8, 2009)

jessicay said:


> Tuff, have you started using ivermectin? I was talking to an old show breeder and he gave me a recipe that he and his vet sat down and made the meassure mints up. He has been using it for about 20 years and has not had a problem. I will post it if you are interested. It would cover all of your worms. It makes alot so you would need someone to split it with you. I am trying to talk my friend into splitting it with me.


Post it please.......


----------



## jessicay (Jan 8, 2009)

GA DAWG: I just coped and pasted this from his email. Like I said before he is a old timer, and those are some of the best people to get info from.

Making the solution  to treat heartworm with:
  Needed:  1% ivermectin solution, propylene glycol (both of these can be found in the Revival catalogue (if you do not have the catalogue, call:1.800.734.4750)
Mix:  50 cc of ivermectin with 200 cc of propylene glycol and keep this solution refriged. This solution is good for about two or three years. 
Treatment:  give on a monthly basis:
one quarter of a cc per 20 lbs of dog ( a 40 lb dog would get one half a cc per month, 80 lb would get one cc per month, etc.)  Do not give to pups under 4 mo of age. If you might know of some other breeder in your area, you might get with them and share the expense.  When you make the solution, you will have 250 cc's and about 9cc per adult female will be needed.per year. based on this, the 250 cc's should treat about 28 adults for one year. Frankly, I kinda round things up or down, depending.  I give three fourths of one cc per adult female and one cc per mo for males.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks..I'd forsure have to split it..Thats ALOT of medicine..


----------



## jessicay (Jan 8, 2009)

I would only need about 1/3 or 1/4 of the medicine..  And I though I had alot of dogs!!


----------



## WSM (Jan 8, 2009)

Propylene glycol is the ingredient in alot of extended life anti-freeze. I hope its not the one that kills the dogs.


----------



## jessicay (Jan 8, 2009)

why would they be selling it at Revival Animal? This guy has been using it for 20 years on his dog and has not had a problem. And his dogs live ripe old ages.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 8, 2009)

I dont believe thats the ingredient that kills dogs. I am off to research now.............


----------



## jessicay (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Tuff, I can always depend on you!!!


----------



## jessicay (Jan 8, 2009)

How do you like the dog food?


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 8, 2009)

Here you go..................

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propylene_glycol

Applications

Propylene glycol is used:

    * As a moisturizer in medicines, cosmetics, food, toothpaste, mouth wash, and tobacco products
    * In electronic cigarettes to make the produced vapor better resemble cigarette smoke
    * As a medical and sexual lubricant (A.K.A. "personal lubricant")
    * As an emulsification agent in Angostura and orange bitters
    * As a solvent for food colors and flavorings
    * As a humectant food additive, labeled as E number E1520
    * As a cooling agent for beer and wine glycol jacketed fermentation tanks
    * As a carrier in fragrance oils
* As a less-toxic antifreeze
    * As a solvent used in mixing photographic chemicals, such as film developers
    * In smoke machines to make artificial smoke for use in firefighters' training and theatrical productions
    * In hand sanitizers, antibacterial lotions, and saline solutions
    * In cryonics
    * As a working fluid in hydraulic presses
    * As a coolant in liquid cooling systems
    * To regulate humidity in a cigar humidor
    * As the killing and preserving agent in pitfall traps, usually used to capture ground beetles
    * To treat livestock ketosis
    * As the main ingredient in deodorant sticks.
    * To de-ice aircraft.[4]

Propylene glycol has properties similar to those of ethylene glycol (monoethylene glycol, or MEG). (Note: propylene glycol may also use the acronym MEG, but as an abbreviation of methyl ethyl glycol.) The industrial norm is to replace ethylene glycol by propylene glycol.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 8, 2009)

jessicay said:


> How do you like the dog food?



Nada. 

There is no comparison to pro plan performance.

For my bulldog that food was great....... For my GSP HORRIBLE! and for my brits........ NOPE. My dogs look like crap now.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats ethylene glycol in anti freeze.


----------



## Phantom2 (Jan 9, 2009)

jessicay said:


> Ivermectin does not cover Coccida and Giardia. You need to get CORID. They make it in a liquid or a powder. The powder goes further but hard to find.  Hope this helps!!



Thanks,  Looks like the CORID is good on cocci, any ideas for giardia?


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 9, 2009)

Phantom2 said:


> Thanks,  Looks like the CORID is good on cocci, any ideas for giardia?



Corid is readily sold in poultry form. Which is a powder......... but when you look for it in a feed store, Like I said. It will be in the poultry section.


----------



## jessicay (Jan 9, 2009)

Phantom2 said:


> Thanks,  Looks like the CORID is good on cocci, any ideas for giardia?



I know alot of breeders who put a cap full (corid) in there puppies bowls at about 3 to 4 weeks old so to keep them health!

I have never had it before. But I was thinking that the corid did both but when I did a little research this is what I came up with. 

Fish Zole, 250 mg Metronidazole, 100 Tablets, Non-prescription

http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_giardiasis.htm

I do not know what kind of dogs you have but if you choose to go with what it says and you have a lab you will want to double the dose.

FYI you can buy all of your antibiotics over the web at Revival Animal Health. (Cephalexin)


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 9, 2009)

Just keep in mind, that it also depends alot on the kennel conditions as far as what types of preventatives are needed for certain circumstances. If your dogs are on dirt......... prevent away. But if your dogs are on wood floors off ground, or concrete, you shouldnt have a need to over do any types of treatments. 

I am a firm believer in the fact that folks over do treatments and vaccinations on dogs. Hence, making them more susceptible to infections and parasites.


----------



## jessicay (Jan 9, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Just keep in mind, that it also depends alot on the kennel conditions as far as what types of preventatives are needed for certain circumstances. If your dogs are on dirt......... prevent away. But if your dogs are on wood floors off ground, or concrete, you shouldnt have a need to over do any types of treatments.
> 
> I am a firm believer in the fact that folks over do treatments and vaccinations on dogs. Hence, making them more susceptible to infections and parasites.



I agree, I had less problems when I did very little. Than I do now. It's like something is going wrong all of the time. And always having the shell out money at the vets.

I had to take one of my labs today cause the tip of her tail was starting to fall off!!  She is my inside baby and I have no idea what happened to her. But the vet said he could either crop it or just keep on doing what I was doing and it would heal it's self up. My choice was to leave it alone and watch it! Like I said I have more drama now than when I just had my one female and one male!

I also want to say, my mother in law has had dogs her whole life and never wormed/heart wormed. And her dogs just don't die. She had a beagle that was 17 with three legs, deaf and the dang dog just kept on living with out any medicines. And ate table food all the time!!!(what a sin)


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 9, 2009)

jessicay said:


> I agree, I had less problems when I did very little. Than I do now. It's like something is going wrong all of the time. And always having the shell out money at the vets.
> 
> I had to take one of my labs today cause the tip of her tail was starting to fall off!!  She is my inside baby and I have no idea what happened to her. But the vet said he could either crop it or just keep on doing what I was doing and it would heal it's self up. My choice was to leave it alone and watch it! Like I said I have more drama now than when I just had my one female and one male!
> 
> I also want to say, my mother in law has had dogs her whole life and never wormed/heart wormed. And her dogs just don't die. She had a beagle that was 17 with three legs, deaf and the dang dog just kept on living with out any medicines. And ate table food all the time!!!(what a sin)


Aint it amazing?


----------



## Phantom2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback and links.

I just hate doling out big bucks to the vet when I'm sure there is a better, less expensive way.  I use wood floors, so I'm really just looking for preventative, particularly when pups are around. 

I appreciate your help.


----------



## jessicay (Jan 10, 2009)

Phantom2 said:


> Thanks for the feedback and links.
> 
> I just hate doling out big bucks to the vet when I'm sure there is a better, less expensive way.  I use wood floors, so I'm really just looking for preventative, particularly when pups are around.
> 
> I appreciate your help.




What do you raise?


----------



## Phantom2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Pups!


----------

